# The English Puritans by John Brown



## Whitefield (Aug 10, 2009)

I just posted to my website a small book by John Brown entitled _The English Puritans_.


----------



## rbcbob (Aug 11, 2009)

Whitefield said:


> I just posted to my website a small book by John Brown entitled _The English Puritans_.



Copied it, saved it, and filed it for certain future uses! Many thanks!


----------

